# Way To Go



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It's awful, but, I can't help laughing all the way through this story. Same last week when that poorly pensioner fell into the sea, after being "stretched" between the cruise ship and the rescue craft. I feel bad that I find it funny.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

without clicking the link I bet it's the human cannonball


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the pensioner who died as a result of being submerged in freezing water is sad, but the human cannon ball is just plain darwin imho.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Whoever rigged that safety net should be shot, or at the very least fired

:focus:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Whoever rigged that safety net should be shot, or at the very least fired
> 
> :focus:


From a cannon.

Later,

William


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Whoever rigged that safety net should be shot, or at the very least fired
> 
> :focus:


Agreed, the poor sod might have been putting himself at risk but if his saftey equiptment was up to scratch, there was little chance of this sort of thing happening.


----------

